# At it again - 1977 Starcraft Supersport conversion



## jdsgrog (May 11, 2013)

I'm at it again. After finishing my lund conversion and after a family vacation, I realized I needed to get a boat that was bigger for the family. I decided to sell the lund to a buddy and I got myself a Starcraft Supersport. The Supersport has been sitting around for a while as I've been mulling over what I want to do with it. Decided to make the runabout into a single console fishing boat since I mainly fish by myself or with a friend 90% of the time, and maybe I'll make a removable rear bench seat for the family. I will put on a '71 Merc 650 (65hp) that I got separately and will get to that later in the summer. But I finally did get started on the boat.


----------



## bigwave (May 12, 2013)

Nice looking boat....the hull looks great.


----------



## jdsgrog (May 12, 2013)

Thanks. The hull is in great shape from what I see. Still will need to check for missing/loose rivets, but from initial inspections, I didn't see anything to be alarmed about.


----------



## Berto (May 12, 2013)

Nice start.


----------



## jdsgrog (May 13, 2013)

Got phase 2 done - took out the floor and the foam. I never understood what soaked foam was until I took this boat apart. The soaked foam must have added 150 lbs. :shock: Good news is that even though the floor was completely rotted, I was able to salvage the front three pieces for templates.

Anyway, here is what the inside looks like now.




Next step, flip the boat, check for loose rivets, and start bottom prep for paint.


----------



## meonline06 (May 13, 2013)

That's a nice looking boat. You may want to fill it with water and do a leak test before you flip it over.


----------



## jdsgrog (May 13, 2013)

Don't know if I can. I rent a garage at an apartment complex and don't have access to external faucets. Also, not sure if the owners of the building would appreciate me filling a boat with water. I guess I can take the boat to the boat launch at the lake that is nearby to see if water leaks in. I know the hull floats since I transferred it from the original owner's trailer to my trailer when I bought the boat.


----------



## meonline06 (May 13, 2013)

Not really sure how the apartment folks would feel about that. I would definitely put it in the water and ride around a bit to check for leaks before you paint it. I remember when I did my water test I found several rivets that looked to be in good shape but still leaked and vice versa.


----------



## ShipwreckStew (May 16, 2013)

This hull looks familiar... What is the length? Are you going to do a center or side console?


----------



## Badbagger (May 16, 2013)

Nice looking hull !


----------



## jdsgrog (May 16, 2013)

@ShipwreckStew: the hull is 16 ft (actually 16.5'). It's similar to your hull, just shorter. The supersport was more of a runabout with a walk-through dual console, but I'm sure the hull design is similar to yours as this hull seemed to be on a few models. It looks like you have an offshore which had a center console for the trim. I'm going to make mine a single side console.


----------



## Bowie (Jun 28, 2014)

Just picked up the same boat. I'd love to learn more about your project. What did you use to replace the floor boards? New pictures?

Thanks,

Bowie


----------

